# 1999 Ford 550 PSD No Marker Lights or Dash Lights But Headlights Work



## diesellandscape (Jul 17, 2009)

99 550 psd auto dump truck

Lights and everything worked fine last time we parked it a week and a half ago. I went to go out salting the other night and the dash lights and marker lights are not working. I checked every fuse and even switched a few out.... Nothing.

Does anyone have any ideas before i send the truck out to an electical shop?


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

could be your headlight switch,,,not uncommon for those to go out. ck pwr coming into the swich,,then turn on the parking lights,,,ck for pwr coming out the parking wire coming out supplies all parking light pwr for the whole truck. if that dont work,,i can ck the wiring schematic for my 03,,might work


----------



## tjctransport (Nov 22, 2008)

check the interior light dimmer is not turned off..


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

Dimmer won't cause no marker lights outside the truck


----------



## diesellandscape (Jul 17, 2009)

I have my mechanic picking a new switch up at 730 in the am. Were going to try to plug and play. I was thinking a switch myself. I will let you know how it goes


----------



## GL&M (Sep 26, 2005)

I have a similar issue. I got parking lights and markers, but no dashlights. No fuse problems either. Mine is a 99 F450. I think its the switch but didn't get a new one yet to replace it. Let us know if the switch does the trick.


----------



## tjctransport (Nov 22, 2008)

dieselss;1442662 said:


> Dimmer won't cause no marker lights outside the truck


that is what i thought too until 3 pm saturday. dimmer off, cab lights and dash lights off.

but a new light switch and pigtail fixed that. someone got in there and screwed the wiring up.


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

Ohhhhhh. I can see that happening....hate when people do wiring that shouldn't!!


----------



## diesellandscape (Jul 17, 2009)

It was a $64 light switch


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

Cool,,, Glad ya got it lightin again


----------



## MickiRig1 (Dec 5, 2003)

She rides again. Workin right!


----------

